# Words you will not use in your writing



## toddm (Apr 24, 2012)

Are there any words you refuse to include in your writing? - I don't mean profanity or racist words etc, just regular words that rub you the wrong way - post the word and the reason you dislike it. I'll give an example myself to start off:

*Plethora *- this word in any piece of writing makes me think the writer takes him or herself a little too seriously - I'd rather use "abundance" or even just "many."

Anyone else have other words they loathe?

---todd


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know. I already used "flitter flutter". That's pretty bad.


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 25, 2012)

Amazeballs. I refuse to get on that wagon.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd use "plethora" in dialogue if my character is the type to use it. :encouragement:

Off the top of my head, I can't think of any words I have prejudice against (other than the offensive ones). But, I can see myself having a hard time weaving "*verisimilitude*" into a story without the reader noticing. 

"Nyah nyah! Your epidermis is showing!"
"Oh yeah?! You're a stinky headed, butt faced verisimilitude!"
"*gasp*"


----------



## ChasWindsor (Apr 25, 2012)

Synergy.

Sounds too posh for me


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 25, 2012)

ChasWindsor said:


> Synergy.



Oh Chas, you'll never make it in the corporate scriptwriting world then, my friend. 

It's all about synergising your synergy more synergistic-ally with your synergistic partners. This is especially important when it comes to holistically leveraging your human resources from a silo-based process and delivery system to an objective-aligned cycle of investment optimisation and unicorns. 

Just kidding, there are no unicorns.


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2012)

None. 

Words are a writer's tool. To me, it comes across as pretentious when people say I can't use it because it sounds posh or whatnot. 

By the way: I've used 'plethora'. What's wrong with it? Last  I checked, it was in the dictionary.


----------



## justbishop (Apr 25, 2012)

Chagrin.

I think everyone has had quite enough of that one after the Twilight series.


----------



## Chaeronia (Apr 25, 2012)

Specificity.  But only because I can't say the bastard.


----------



## toddm (Apr 25, 2012)

Sam W said:


> None.
> 
> Words are a writer's tool. To me, it comes across as pretentious when people say I can't use it because it sounds posh or whatnot.
> 
> By the way: I've used 'plethora'. What's wrong with it? Last I checked, it was in the dictionary.



No one was saying you _couldn't _use any particular word - just an invite to express personal opinions on the words you prefer not to use, everyone is different and one word loathed by one may be treasured by another - no personal judgements being made, brother : ) I just thought it was a fun little discussion starter

I know _plethora _is in the dictionary, that doesn't mean I have to like it or use it - if you like it and can use it naturally, then that's great -

_Fuschia _is also in the dictionary, but that's another one I won't use - not sure why, too trendy or too HGTV or something : )

I agree about synergy too - ugh

---todd


----------



## ChasWindsor (Apr 25, 2012)

BabaYaga,

I guess I'm not cut out for the corporate life. Just have to get my 'ducks in a row' elsewhere!


----------



## Terry D (Apr 25, 2012)

Thing.  
One of my characters might use it in dilalogue, but in exposition I feel it is a lazy word.  There is a better description for any 'thing' you want to write about.

This idea was drilled into me in my high school rhetoric class.  The teacher wouldn't give a paper turned in with that word in it a grade better than a 'D'.


----------



## Potty (Apr 25, 2012)

Suddenly. 

Hate seeing this in narrative.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2012)

Potty said:


> Suddenly.
> 
> Hate seeing this in narrative.


(All of a sudden...um..instantly....At that, becoming.._crap!) _Ya, me too!


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 26, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.  Never used this one, personally.  But then again, now that I know how to spell it (thank you, Google), I'd kinda like to work it in.  Could always use a Mary Poppins reference, right?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2012)

"Just". I do use it occasionally, but it always stops me and makes me think. The problem is that it is used in so many ways it is usually unclear what it means or it is unnecessary.


> None.
> 
> Words are a writer's tool. To me, it comes across as pretentious when people say I can't use it because it sounds posh or whatnot.
> 
> By the way: I've used 'plethora'. What's wrong with it? Last I checked, it was in the dictionary.


I see the point you are making, but there is that quote of Mark Twain's about not giving away ten cent words when you can get away with five cent ones, simpler language is more accessible to readers.


----------



## justbishop (Apr 26, 2012)

Potty said:


> Suddenly.
> 
> Hate seeing this in narrative.



I am guilty of overusing this one. It always makes me cringe, too.


----------



## Camden (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it's silly to limit yourself on words.  If you find you're using a word too much then get a thesaurus or change your approach to your writing.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

About the only words I tend to stay away from are slang, but that's only because it can date your story so easily.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 26, 2012)

I try to avoid repeating the same word at the beginning of consecutive sentences. I find it stylistially jarring to do so, unless the repetition is intended.

^ Above is an intentional example of what I try to avoid (repetition of the word "I" in this case).

It can be an obsession with me. Sometimes I will actually consider throwing in filler words such as "And so," or just "So," simply to avoid the repetition. Or I'll rearrange the entire sentence to make sure that first word isn't the same.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Apr 26, 2012)

I won't use words like, "poop" or anything slang that small children use.


----------



## Easee (Apr 26, 2012)

I was thinking about this yesterday. Boobs. I don't know why, just seems out of place in a serious narrative. How can you capture the beauty of a sensual moment when using the word boobs? I don't think you can. That's just my opinion though, obviously.


----------



## Camden (Apr 26, 2012)

Easee said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday. Boobs. I don't know why, just seems out of place in a serious narrative. How can you capture the beauty of a sensual moment when using the word boobs? I don't think you can. That's just my opinion though, obviously.



What about boobage?  Like cleavage but with boobs!


----------



## Jon M (Apr 26, 2012)

If I was writing from a kid's POV I'd use poop or boob. 

I don't like antiquated prose. So I wouldn't use crap like 'betwixt'.


----------



## Potty (Apr 26, 2012)

Heard this on the radio and nearly made me go on a killing spree. "Toats!" as in totally.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 26, 2012)

Easee said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday. Boobs. I don't know why, just seems out of place in a serious narrative. How can you capture the beauty of a sensual moment when using the word boobs? I don't think you can. That's just my opinion though, obviously.



With a sweep of his tanned, muscular arm, Tholarmu lifted Jezebel off her feet and pulled her to his heaving chest. He kissed her neck passionately and she cried out, "Oh, sweet Tholarmu, kiss me, love me, caress my boobies!"


----------



## JosephB (Apr 26, 2012)

I know it's a phrase, and I have used it -- but I've banned "made his way" as a device to get someone from one place to another. I read it back once and realized how contrived it sounded. No one ever says that -- it only shows up in literature.

I'm trying to weed out the head shaking and nodding too.

I can't stand the word "plethora." It seems to have caught on among people who are trying to sound more intelligent than they really are. I'd put the phrase "this is true" in that category as well.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 26, 2012)

Let's not forget the phrase, "It is what it is."  I'm not saying I wouldn't necessarily have a character say it, but that character would have to be one I already find annoying.  I think I'd be more likely to stick with "Shit happens" though, but then, it still depends on the character/time period/setting and so forth.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2012)

Tiamat10 said:


> Let's not forget the phrase, "It is what it is."  I'm not saying I wouldn't necessarily have a character say it, but that character would have to be one I already find annoying.  I think I'd be more likely to stick with "Shit happens" though, but then, it still depends on the character/time period/setting and so forth.


 So what your saying is, that I should go back to the common catch-all phrase: " One must learn and accept the fact that there are certain circumstances and factual items, over which, one may have nearly zero, or absolutely no effect whatsoever, to change, modify, or revise, through either physical effort or mental stress, however extreme."? (just wanted to clarify, tee-hee)


----------



## Potty (Apr 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> " One must learn and accept the fact that there are certain circumstances and factual items, over which, one may have nearly zero, or absolutely no effect whatsoever, to change, modify, or revise, through either physical effort or mental stress, however extreme."?



Or just: "I'm on the loo, take a message!"


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2012)

Camden said:


> What about boobage?  Like cleavage but with boobs!


A small thing, or maybe more substantial, but...is there cleavage without "boobage'? A valley requires mountains, otherwise it is just a plain.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 27, 2012)

Tiamat10 said:


> Let's not forget the phrase, "It is what it is."



Ha ha. That's the worst. Add "basically" to that. I once said that a couple of times in a presentation -- even though it's a pet peeve. I started thinking -- Don't say basically. Don't say basically. The more I thought about it, the more I said it. Afterward, I was thinking no one noticed. Then I said to my colleague, "Well, I think that went well." And he said, "Yeah -- except you kept saying basically." Damn.


----------



## dreamer444 (Apr 27, 2012)

Said - i try to avoid using it at all costs


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate 'awesome', so it's one word I won't use.



Olly Buckle said:


> I see the point you are making, but there is that quote of Mark Twain's about not giving away ten cent words when you can get away with five cent ones, simpler language is more accessible to readers.



Danger is that you might hit 2 cent word category.  Something more cringeworthy than 'awesome', I remember Prince Charles several years ago calling the Queen "Mummy."  It was meant to send a message via the media of family togetherness, but it was just horrible.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 28, 2012)

dreamer444 said:


> Said - i try to avoid using it at all costs



Won't you run out of synonyms eventually?


----------



## Trilby (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate said, he said, she said - although sometimes it is unavoidable.


----------



## Potty (Apr 28, 2012)

> I hate said, he said, she said



Just had a story idea about a group of friends who are mute/dumb.

"....."
"....."
"....."
"...!"
"....?"
"........, .......!"
It was clear they were all in agreement.


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> Just had a story idea about a group of friends who are mute/dumb.
> 
> "....."
> "....."
> ...



Hey, it can't be worse than some of the stuff they've offered up.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 28, 2012)

dreamer444 said:


> Said - i try to avoid using it at all costs



OK. Good luck with that.


----------



## dreamer444 (Apr 28, 2012)

trust me it can be done :fat:


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 28, 2012)

"What's wrong with using words other than 'said'?" she inquired.

"Well," he opined, "for one it draws attention to the words themselves." He paused, then announced, "This can take the reader out of the story."

"I _hate_ the word said," she hissed. "My readers will love me for mixing things up."

"'Said' is a nearly invisible word. It's actually an amateur mistake to avoid it," he growled.

"No it isn't!" she shrieked.

"Okay then," he replied. "Search for 'said bookisms' in Google to read more about it, if you don't believe me!" he ejaculated.


----------



## dale (Apr 28, 2012)

"gusto". i hate that word for some reason.


----------



## dreamer444 (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL Kyle - I love it :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 29, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> "What's wrong with using words other than 'said'?" she said.
> 
> "Well," he said, "for one it draws attention to the words themselves." He said, then said, "This can take the reader out of the story."
> 
> ...



And this is better???  Fact is you can make anything look bad to promote any cause.  And what idiot would use ejaculated as a replacement for said anyway?  Total nonsense.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 29, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> And this is better??? Fact is you can make anything look bad to promote any cause. And what idiot would use ejaculated as a replacement for said anyway? Total nonsense.



Well.. "Ejaculated" isn't that uncommon, actually. Not to me, at least. I wouldn't say that idiots use it.



			
				Mark Twain said:
			
		

> Just then a dim figure approached me from the direction of Virginia--a man, evidently. He came straight at me, and I stepped aside to let him pass; he stepped in the way and confronted me again. Then I saw that he had a mask on and was holding something in my face--I heard a click-click and recognized a revolver in dim outline. I pushed the barrel aside with my hand and said:
> "Don't!"
> *He ejaculated sharply*:
> "Your watch! Your money!"
> ...



Apparently, the term "said-bookism" comes from the use of "said books" that writers could order through the mail. I'm not sure when this was done but I assume it wasn't recent. These were pamphlet released with synonyms for "said" and "asked" for writers to use for superfluous prose, back when erudition -- or at least the appearance of being intelligent -- seemed to be a major concern for writers. 

H.G. Wells used the word "ejaculated" quite frequently to describe blurting or shouting. Wells was an 1800's author so perhaps that should be taken into consideration.

Though we can look at one of the most successful modern novels of our time, with this: _"We're not going to use magic?" Ron ejaculated loudly._ -- J.K. Rowling (Harry Potter)

I also notice in Victorian Era fiction, words like "intercourse" are commonly used to describe conversations. 

The fact that you consider it a word only idiots would use is a good example of how the tastes of readers (and the language of writers) changes.

Nowdays, though, editors and authors are pretty vocal about their preference for the use of wallflower tags like "said" and "asked", and they frown upon creative synonyms. If anyone wants to use alternative words that's fine, I would just say to make sure it's in moderation.

"The last thing you want is your manuscript getting rejected because of superfluous dialogue tags!" she lamented.


----------



## Chaeronia (Apr 29, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> And this is better???  Fact is you can make anything look bad to promote any cause.  And what idiot would use ejaculated as a replacement for said anyway?  Total nonsense.



Which, I'm pretty sure, was Kyle's point all along.



KyleColorado said:


> Well.. "Ejaculated" isn't that uncommon, actually. Not to me, at least.



Chortle.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2012)

dreamer444 said:


> trust me it can be done :fat:



The question is -- why?

"Said" is a perfectly good word. I don't know how you'd get the idea it isn't.  I'm betting not from reading anything published. I just picked up a  collection of short stories by John Cheever and read the opening  paragraph of _The Swimmer_ -- which often shows up on lists of the greatest  short stories ever written -- and "said" appears 3 times in a concise 5  sentence opening paragraph.

So you don't have to take my word for it. Or Kyle's. Just pick up a book or two and see for yourself.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 29, 2012)

dreamer444 said:


> trust me it can be done :fat:



Just because something can be done doesn't mean it works.  Look at botox.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 29, 2012)

Loulou said:


> Just because something can be done doesn't mean it works.  Look at botox.


We could start a new thread with this, where you choose the word to go on the end.

Just because something can be done doesn't mean it works.  Look at pop up wastes. (Yes they both went wrong Joseph)


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Look at pop up wastes. (Yes they both went wrong Joseph)



Huh? I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Jeko (Apr 30, 2012)

Unshut.


----------



## dreamer444 (May 1, 2012)

Alas - me thinks a change is imminant...then again... nah I think not.  A lot of the time I use an action to introduce dialog.  

She pondered the answers to her post on the forum and turned to her writing partner.  "Should I change the way I've written three books?"  Her partner didn't look up from his work, just shrugged his shoulders and raised a brow. "It's your call, but it's been working so far so why change things now?


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2012)

"Well said" he ejaa....Ah, I can't say it!


----------



## dreamer444 (May 1, 2012)

@ Kevin :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kyle R (May 1, 2012)

dreamer444 said:


> Alas - me thinks a change is imminant...then again... nah I think not. A lot of the time I use an action to introduce dialog.
> 
> She pondered the answers to her post on the forum and turned to her writing partner. "Should I change the way I've written three books?" Her partner didn't look up from his work, just shrugged his shoulders and raised a brow. "It's your call, but it's been working so far so why change things now?



Three books! I'm impressed! 

But dialogue tags can be used for strategic reasons, besides simply identifying who's speaking. So don't discard them just yet!

When used as so, they are called "beats", aka narrative interspersed between dialogue to create changes in pacing and dramatic tension.

A beat can be long, to indicate a long dramatic pause:

_Michael stomped his foot. "Damnit! Hurry up, you! We don't have time to lose! Why are you taking so long?" And then, it all became suddenly clear. Michael's brow furrowed and he turned slowly to face James. "Are you _trying_ to get us caught?"

_The underlined portion is a narrative beat. The reason it's there is to imply a dramatic pause where the character stops to absorb the realization. It also makes the final sentence that much more powerful.

"he said", "she said" tags can be used as short narrative pauses for the same reasons.

_The man stood and puffed his chest out. "Yeah, that's my knife," he said. "What're you gonna do about it?"_

Of course we know the man is talking, so the tag is not _necessary_. BUT, it creates a nifty little dramatic pause to make the next sentence really pop with tension and conflict.

If you throw away all "he said; she said" types of tags, you're tossing out a very useful tool!

Just food for thought. Cheers!


----------



## Jon M (May 1, 2012)

Huh. I like to use 'said' as a rhythmic device -- as a pause (beat) in the dialogue.

ninja edit: Kyle stop reading my mind plz k thx.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 2, 2012)

The F-bomb. I just have an awkward feeling around the word when I write it. *shrug*


----------



## Neath Lankly (May 2, 2012)

yeah i find it hard to put put swear words in my books.

ninja edit: but i swear like a trooper in real life


----------



## TBK (May 9, 2012)

Really, slightly, suddenly, very, only, and just. There are more, but I can't think of them offhand. 

Even these words, though, I use in dialogue. I also slip and use them during first drafts, or use them if I feel I _need _to.

So, I can't really say they're 'banned' from my writing.


----------



## Rustgold (May 12, 2012)

Chaeronia said:


> Which, I'm pretty sure, was Kyle's point all along.



No it wasn't.  His point was that said is the only word to use, which is incorrect.




			
				Me said:
			
		

> “You see those men over there,” Alice said, pointing to three armed uniformed men, “They’ll kill us if we’re found.”
> 
> “Shouldn’t you be whispering then,” Wendy said.
> 
> ...


----------

